# Deptford - Lambton & Hetton Staithes tunnels, Sunderland, May 2015



## Black (Jun 1, 2015)

Deptford tunnel (left) and Lambton & Hetton staithes tunnel (right)



Deptford tunnel
The Deptford tunnel is 218yds long, twin bore
running from deptford (west) to the staithes (east) runs beneath Beach street.
The east portal lies parallel too the Lambton & Hetton staithes tunnel and is sealed with heavy duty panneling,
a block wall lies 10yds in the tunnel with no apparent purpose.
The roof and walls are made of red bricks, with no air shafts
refuges are on both sides of the tunnel.
The west portal is buried beneath a concrete cap,
nothing remains of this.
opened in 1865 and closed in 1967, along with Lambton staithes.
The tunnel was originally 227yds, but cut too its current 218yds in 1911
too accomodate the 2nd tunnel.

remains of original east portal



remains of original tunnel bore



west portal is buried beneath this concrete cap



Lambton & Hetton staithes tunnel
The Lambton & Hetton staithes tunnel is 109yds long, single bore except last 10yds
running between Lambton & Hetton staithes runs beneath the former Hetton colliery railway.
The east portal lies parallel too the Deptford tunnel and is sealed with heavy duty panneling,
a pile of debris blocks the tunnel at the halfway point possibly by the land owner.
The roof and walls are made of red bricks, with no air shafts
refuges are on both sides of the tunnel.
The west portal exits on private property,
the tunnel is single bore at the east but changes too twin bore for last 10yds at the west.
opened in 1911 and closed in 1959, along with Hetton staithes and Hetton colliery railway.

east portal



blocked












west portal


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2015)

I think we should rename you tunnel rat, you're powering through them.


----------



## Black (Jun 1, 2015)

krela said:


> I think we should rename you tunnel rat, you're powering through them.



disused tunnels & draining gets abit of an obsession


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice one! Thanks for the history & photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great info and shots.


----------

